# aggiornamento file configurazione

## akiross

Ciao

da quando ho installato vmware, ogni volta che installo un pacchetto, portage mi avvisa che ci sono 3 file di configurazione non aggiornati. Mi dice di leggere l'help, ma non mi e' di grande aiuto.

A quanto ho capito, portage non sovrascrive i file protetti, quindi se c'e' il file /etc/pippo.conf portage ne crea uno come /etc/.pippo.con0000 ( o simili) e ci scrive cio' che deve.

Il problema e' che in etc non trovo un cavolo di file che sia simile a quello! non ne esiste nessuno che abbia 0000 in fondo, anzi, non ne esiste nessuno che abbia 0000 nel nome. Io non riesco a capire quali file devo aggiornare. 

Chiedo aiuto a voi

grazie

ciao

----------

## bsolar

```
# etc-update
```

dovrebbe aiutarti...

----------

## akiross

allora, in effetti e'

._cfgXXXX_nomeFile

ne ho trovato uno, nella cartella vmware, ma gli altri 2 no...

a proposito, ho provato facendo find in questo modo

find /etc/ ._cfg*

ma non trova nulla, come faccio a dirgli di cercare nelle sottocartelle (se non lo fa da solo) e guardare i file nascosti (nel caso li escluda dalla ricerca) ?

grassie

ciao

----------

## cerri

 *akiross wrote:*   

> find /etc/ ._cfg*

 

Li dovrebbe trovare etc-update, comunque il comando e' 

```
find /etc -name ._cfg*
```

----------

